# 10 Bolt Posi Help



## Todd J Sullivan (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm sitting in my garage, frustrated. I have a GM 10 bolt with posi Trac rear diff I'm trying to install in my 69 custom s. The problem is in pulling the axles. I can't get to the c clips because of the posi Trac unit. I'm not certain how to pull it out or if I should. I can't get to the c clips. Can anyone please help me and point me in the right direction. I'm not certain what type of posi Trac unit this is. Thank you so much.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Todd J Sullivan said:


> I'm sitting in my garage, frustrated. I have a GM 10 bolt with posi Trac rear diff I'm trying to install in my 69 custom s. The problem is in pulling the axles. I can't get to the c clips because of the posi Trac unit. I'm not certain how to pull it out or if I should. I can't get to the c clips. Can anyone please help me and point me in the right direction. I'm not certain what type of posi Trac unit this is. Thank you so much.


*Pinion Head* is the expert on rear ends. Send him a PM with your question. If it is a Pontiac 10-bolt, no C-clips, the axle bearings are pressed on and the end plate with its 4 bolts holds the bearing in place as well as the tight fit into the axle tube. Just gotta use some muscle sometimes to yank them free. I secure the rear end, install a drum backwards, finger tighten the 5 lugs, then use the drum like a slide hammer and keep at it - but that's my ******* way of doing it.

If it is a Chevy 10-bolt, it has C-clips.


----------



## Todd J Sullivan (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks,
It's a chevy 10 bolt with C Clips. Someone installed a Spartan Posi Locker in it. It's going to be beatch to get the C Clips out. But, I understand what it is now and how it goes together. Just have to reverse engineer the dam thing....
Thanks for your help!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Todd J Sullivan said:


> Thanks,
> It's a chevy 10 bolt with C Clips. Someone installed a Spartan Posi Locker in it. It's going to be beatch to get the C Clips out. But, I understand what it is now and how it goes together. Just have to reverse engineer the dam thing....
> Thanks for your help!


OK, cool. No one ever said working on these old cars was easy........or even fun. I see it as you gotta do what you gotta do to keep it running 'cause I like the car. :yesnod:


----------



## Todd J Sullivan (Jul 25, 2016)

When I get frustrated, I go over and open the hood on my BMW 330ci. And, there's so much plastic and odd things staring back at me that it reminds me why I'm going to dump it as soon as I get my Custom S rolling right. Cause, I, Can, Work, On, It


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just from the size and shape of the unit, it looks like you may have a Spartan locker. Here's a video on how to install one, I assume that you can remove it by reversing the steps.






Bear


----------



## Todd J Sullivan (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks Bear,
I tracked it down to an "Aussie Locker". I'm going to remove the springs which should allow me to access the C Clips. 
It'll be interesting running a locker. I have one in a 1959 Afla Veloce race car. Hopefully, there's no comparison. 
When funds allow, I'll probably change it out. I'm looking at building the suspension in a canyon carver (tired of sports cars...).
Tjs


----------

